

Email From Steve Ballmer To All Microsoft Employees - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/03/email-from-steve-ballmer-to-all-microsoft-employees/

======
mixmax
"We will pursue partnerships and investments to realize the competitive
advantages that come with scale"

I don't think Microsoft will get much more scale than they already have, they
are on most peoples desktop already. What they should pursue is technology -
they are obviously unable to create compelling technology themselves. Besides
with their resources they would easily be able to buy every interesting
startup in sight.

------
prakash
Microsoft is not going to do anything innovative in search or any of the
things Balmer mentions. One fine day, like IBM did with their PC business,
MSFT will sell their MSN division for cents on the $.

------
edw519
Quick version:

We Vista'ed Yahoo.

